# 2006 555 any reviews



## jonathan09 (Jan 8, 2007)

have the chance to get one, any reviews?


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I have the 2005 555 (blue/ white with Campy record). The only difference is the HSC 5 fork.

Very sharp handling, comfortable, and super build quality. 

I raced on a 1987 Montagner steel frame (top of the line twenty years ago...) and going to the 555 was an amazing step-up 

I'm always tempted to get a 585 but there is nothing about the 555 that I dislike so I'll wait.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I have a '06 555, 55cm (M) built with Campy Chorus.
Flawless construction and rides beautifully. I stepped up from an aluminum Look 274.


----------

